# FLW Outdoors & Sirius sign agreement



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

FLW Outdoors, SIRIUS Satellite Radio Sign Multiyear Sponsorship Agreement
Thursday March 23, 11:40 am ET 
Official satellite radio provider of FLW Outdoors to sponsor all 12 tournament trails

MINNEAPOLIS, March 23 /PRNewswire/ -- FLW Outdoors announced today that SIRIUS Satellite Radio has signed a multiyear agreement to become the official satellite radio provider of FLW Outdoors.

press release:

http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/060323/clth037.html?.v=42


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

I've never heard of FLW Outdoors, but look at the pop in the stock. The announcement was at "A" on the graph.

http://finance.google.com/finance?cid=659082


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Irwin L. Jacobs, chairman of FLW Outdoors, said: "We are honored that a company as forward thinking as SIRIUS has selected both the growing sport of fishing and FLW Outdoors to contribute to its marketing success. In a short period of time, I think you'll see many of the pros on tour with SIRIUS in their boats."


I never heard of FLW either, but Irwin Jacobs, based in Minneapolis, has been around for many years involved in many companies around the country. Irwin owns this company http://www.genmar.com/ among his holdings. They are the largest recreational boat company in the US


----------

